# How do you guys Calibrate the Battery



## cparker89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Usually when I calibrate the battery I use somebody's method which I would give him credit or whatever if I could remember where I saw this (I think it is the guy who created the V6 scripts). Anyway, I was wondering how most of you guys calibrate your battery because I hear so much about how you should calibrate your battery when changing roms and all of that.

The way I do it is when the battery is fully charged delete battstat.bin with phone still pluged in, reboot phone normally, when the phone goes blank pull the battery, then the phone boots up.... Once it gets to the lockscreen pop the battery back in real quick and then it starts charging from 60% and wait till it gets full...

It's pretty easy but whats been erkin me is that I try to google how to calibrate droid x battery and can't find how. Also, I have never really seen any post about it except for the one I found the above info at. Also I do that sometimes without even knowing if the above method is effective or not (I mean it seems effective). I did see in the Powerboost thread that there was a script to run but he took it out and was waiting till the next build to release it again so I know there has to be other methods and I am just curious.


----------

